# Japanese Paludarium ..::Wabi Kusa::..



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Those are extremely beautiful.

I'd love to have a tank like that too. Just don't have the guts or the know how build it. lol


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

looks pretty simple to me. Just a regular wide tank without the top frame. Drill some holes on the bottom to rig the filter in and hide it amongst the island. 

That tank must constantly have soft or filtered water, since I dont see the dried water line  I can always see mine in my little nano tanks


----------



## chris1993 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats amazing , i want one


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that's extremely good! Is this in a mall near you?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

So nice!


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow that's extremely good! Is this in a mall near you?


nah, That's in Japan. I live no where close to that place lol! I just found these pics in some other messageboard


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

amazing. That is the most beautiful open top paludariums that I have ever seen


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

That is pretty, yet that is not a wabi kasu since there are no "magic-balls" in there. 

Wabi Kasu and Paludarium are different in the regards to this. I would hate to see everyone using the two as synonyms.

-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A Hill said:


> That is pretty, yet that is not a wabi kasu since there are no "magic-balls" in there.
> 
> Wabi Kasu and Paludarium are different in the regards to this. I would hate to see everyone using the two as synonyms.
> 
> -Andrew


ah, yes. :icon_roll


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Notice that this is a very low light tank too - no algae, as a result.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Notice that this is a very low light tank too - no algae, as a result.


Yeah, where are the lights? 8 ft above the tank?:icon_eek:


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

A Hill said:


> That is pretty, yet that is not a wabi kasu since there are no "magic-balls" in there.
> 
> Wabi Kasu and Paludarium are different in the regards to this. I would hate to see everyone using the two as synonyms.
> 
> -Andrew


please explain the "magic ball" is it that ball of dirt you plant the plants in?


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Those look beautiful! The only thing is I'm not a big neon tetra fan. They're great color contrast to the plants but they're not much fun to watch behaviorally. I'd rather have ottos and shrimp in their.

How would you rig the filter to be underneath in these?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

NightSky said:


> Those look beautiful! The only thing is I'm not a big neon tetra fan. They're great color contrast to the plants but they're not much fun to watch behaviorally. I'd rather have ottos and shrimp in their.
> 
> How would you rig the filter to be underneath in these?


They are cardinal tetras. I think schooling fish are a blast to watch...

For filtration, all you do is put bulkheads in the bottom of the tank and then connect to a pump and filtration unit.


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

It looks so beautiful...
Maybe I can attempt something like that in the future.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

this is a great excuse to start a new tank !!


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

helgymatt said:


> They are cardinal tetras. I think schooling fish are a blast to watch...
> 
> For filtration, all you do is put bulkheads in the bottom of the tank and then connect to a pump and filtration unit.


My bad. Everyone has different tastes in fish (no pun intended). My sister thinks it's so weird that I've had shrimp as pets. She's only used to seeing them as halved up in bowls with sauce. >_<

Thanks for the info on the filter. This is an interesting idea I might try.


----------



## zoologist101 (Oct 4, 2008)

*We all need something to aim for – and I have just discovered a new aim in life. Who needs a dining room table anyway..? *


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

NightSky said:


> My bad. Everyone has different tastes in fish (no pun intended). My sister thinks it's so weird that I've had shrimp as pets. She's only used to seeing them as halved up in bowls with sauce. >_<
> 
> Thanks for the info on the filter. This is an interesting idea I might try.


Yes, see my signature thread. My 75 is plumbed the same way.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

anyone have an idea of the plants used in this tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful tanks. I am lucky to live in Japan, so I can see a bunch of beautiful aquariums anytime I want to


----------



## CanISeeYourFauna? (Mar 6, 2013)

I know the pink one is rotala indica


----------

